

US looks at ways to prevent spying on its spying of 3rd party Data - 001sky
http://apnews.myway.com//article/20140128/DABJG0G80.html

======
giardini
How about a cessation of spying on everyone and a return to the use of bench
warrants for legal spying?

"Tapping" a phone would return to it's previous usage primarily as a lineman's
diagnostic tool and the occasional legal phone tap (after a warrant is
obtained).

How hard can that be?

